
Another use for strace (isatty) (2015) - luu
https://blog.plover.com/Unix/strace-isatty.html
======
jwilk
strace can disambiguate between SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE and TCGETS these days:

[https://github.com/strace/strace/commit/df7aa2b19e6f69c19fbe...](https://github.com/strace/strace/commit/df7aa2b19e6f69c19fbe09180bf1ec4fb52e2615)

------
jwilk
(2015)

------
mjd
tl;dr

------
hoytech
There is also:

    
    
        -t(STDOUT)
    

Pulling in the POSIX module uses a lot of memory.

